# Another Hibernation ?



## hondamx (Nov 29, 2008)

My adult DT is still out running around. I live in Arizona. I am concerned becuase Thanksgiving morning he was out and it was cold and rainy. I have read on here that people will put them in a tub and in the garage for the winter. Is this a good idea. This is my 1st winter with him and i am just concerned. He has not been eating as much as usual. I had expected him to be in the ground already for the winter. Almost everyday he is out. it is in the low 70's during the day and the 50's at night. Thanks for your imput.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 29, 2008)

hondamx said:


> My adult DT is still out running around. I live in Arizona. I am concerned becuase Thanksgiving morning he was out and it was cold and rainy. I have read on here that people will put them in a tub and in the garage for the winter. Is this a good idea. This is my 1st winter with him and i am just concerned. He has not been eating as much as usual. I had expected him to be in the ground already for the winter. Almost everyday he is out. it is in the low 70's during the day and the 50's at night. Thanks for your imput.



I'm not quite understanding your question...Do you have a desert tortoise (Gopherus agassizii) or a Sulcata (Geochelone sulcata)? If you have a Sulcata they don't hibernate. If it's a desert tortoise it's still too warm in Arizona for hibernation...HTH


----------



## hondamx (Nov 30, 2008)

It is a Desert Tortoise. I adopted it back in August. I appreciate the imput.


----------

